# VBA to Javascript



## Eskild (Jul 19, 2019)

Hej Guys.
I made a little VBA-script i now i need it translated to Java script.
I made it in excel and now i need to use it in google sheets.

The VBA code is this:

Option Explicit
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
   Dim B As Range: Set B = Range("B:B")
   Dim v As String
   If Target.Column Mod 3 = 1 Then Exit Sub

Woorksheet3.Unprotect Password:="abc"


   Application.EnableEvents = False
      v = Target.Value
      If v = "x" Then Target.Offset(0, 1) = Now()
      If v = "1" Then Target.Offset(0, 1) = Now()
   Application.EnableEvents = True

Woorksheet3.Protect Password:="abc"


End Sub

Hope someone can help!


----------



## Special-K99 (Jul 19, 2019)

Well if you wrote it, you know what it does and how it works.
So shouldn't this request be in a Javascript forum?

That's like writing a story in French, wanting to translate it into German, but posting it to a French forum  ???


----------

